# Inexpensive Slicer



## xjcamaro (Jan 3, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had any sugestions on a inexpesive but quality, easy to clean slicer. I have my parents cheap little old plastic Oster slicer which works pretty good and is easy to clean, but I would like to get it back to them and get my own. Ive looked at some cheaper ones but most of them have bad reviews on cleaning them. I guess im looking to stay under $100.

Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have just seen one at Lowe's for maybe 110.00. Heck it might be the same slicer.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 3, 2011)

Never even thought to look at lowes ill check it out. i dont think that its the same slicer, cause when i was looking on ebay for them i came across the same one i have and it had "Vintage" in the description, so i think the one i have it old. It works fine, but i would like to get a stainless one of my own.


----------



## richman2000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Check out Harborfreight, $29.99

http://www.harborfreight.com/general-merch/kitchen/compact-food-slicer-42787.html


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Richman2000 said:


> Check out Harborfreight, $29.99
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/general-merch/kitchen/compact-food-slicer-42787.html




 The reviews are favorable.


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Take a look at this:

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...-F3D2-DF11-82EF-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA

Santa brought me this, Only I know she paid 60.00 with free shipping somewhere else.

It's just a basic slicer.  Not meant for tons of production.  I smoked up 2 pastramis the other day and I was pleased with how it did for the money.  easy clean up also.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks ill look into that as well


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 4, 2011)

Check out the one I just got..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101973/cute-little-slicer


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, all look good, i guess i have a decision to make now.


----------



## mudduck (Jan 4, 2011)

i have this one work good and free shipping

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/chefs-choice/model-610-electric-food-slicer-p16324  

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/chefs-choice/ham-slicing-blade-for-model-610-food-slicer-p17186


----------

